# 2.1 Australian Lager



## warra48 (31/1/16)

2.1 Australian Lager

Aroma: Little to no malt aroma. Hop aroma may range from low to none and may be flowery. Slight fruity aromas from yeast and hop varieties used may exist. No diacetyl.

Appearance: Very pale straw to pale gold colour. White head. Carbonation medium to high. Clarity good to excellent.

Flavour:. Crisp and dry flavour with some low levels of sweetness. Hop flavour may range from low to medium. Hop bitterness low to medium. Balance can vary from slightly malty to slightly bitter, but is usually close to even. No diacetyl. No fruitiness. Finish tending dry.

Mouthfeel: Low to low medium. Well carbonated. Slight carbonic bite on tongue is acceptable.

Overall Impression: Light, refreshing and thirst quenching.

Vital Statistics: OG FG IBUs SRM ABV 1040-1050 1004-1010 10-20 2-4 4.2-5.1%

Commercial Examples: Fosters Lager, Carlton Draught, XXXX, and Tooheys New.


----------

